# iFrame absolut Mittig - aber wie ?



## devStorm (6. Februar 2003)

Moin !

Habe auf meiner Website ein IFrame. Vertikal wird es immer durch <center> in der Mitte gehalten, so soll das auch sein. Aber wie mache ich das sich das IFrame auch in der Horizontalen Lage immer in der Mitte befindet. 

PS: Bitte keine Framelösung. Da muss es doch einen ähnlichen Befehl wie <center> geben, oder ???

Vielen Dank für dir Hilfe. 

Andrej


----------



## Flo<H> (6. Februar 2003)

also sowas kann man mit css machen. vertical-align und text-align oder so ähnlich heißt des...

aber bei sowas kann ich dir nur selfhtml empfehlen  ---> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/


----------



## Christoph (6. Februar 2003)

machs mit einem table


```
<table width="100%" height="100%">
<tr>
<td align="center" align="middle><i frame src="#"></iframe>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. Februar 2003)

HIER ein Beispiel. Kannst das Browserfenster in der Grösse verändern wie du willst, das Bild bleibt in der Mitte.


----------



## devStorm (6. Februar 2003)

fedden dank an alle. endlich weiß ich wie man det macht


----------



## Christoph (6. Februar 2003)

@Caleb
die Farben


----------



## Adam Wille (6. Februar 2003)

> ```
> <td align="center" align="middle><
> ```


Wird hier _valign_ gesucht?
Afaik hat das Attribut btw bereits standardmäßig den Wert _middle_...

Geist


----------



## Christoph (6. Februar 2003)

> Wird hier valign gesucht?



:-[ :-[ waaaaah, das macht das Koffein 
natürlich valign


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *@Caleb
> die Farben *



ich wollt nur deutlich machen was wozu gehört. und dazu find ich die farben gut.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Februar 2003)

> Afaik hat das Attribut btw bereits standardmäßig den Wert middle...


hm... isses net riskant da drauf zu bauen? gibt doch schliesslich bestimmt auch browser, die sich nicht an diese standard-konventionen halten und bei denen dann das ganze design im a**** wäre.


----------



## Adam Wille (6. Februar 2003)

Wenn es eine Konvention wäre, dann sollte auf die Browser keine Rücksicht genommen werden, die sich nicht daran halten.
(Ausnahmen bestätigen hier sicherlich die Regel auf dem Browsermarkt)

Aber wie geschrieben, gilt das ganze im  Rahmen "afaik", also war es nicht unbedingt eine Aufforderung, es rauszunehmen.

Wer genaueres weiß, der möge sich melden. 

my 2 cents,
Geist


----------

